# Internet in Campo



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

I am looking for fast unlimited Internet where no ADSL. I need at least 3M and unlimited as I want to use IPTV. The best I have found so far is Orbit offering 20M unlimited but at 75 euro pm rather expensive. Does anyone know of better option? http://orbitsl.com/internet-installations/


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm sure I have said it before but I'd steer clear of satellite unless it is the absolute only option you can get.
The company we are with claims those sort of speeds but in reality the best we had was 4MB down and .25 up. Since upgrading to more data the speed has dropped again. I doubt you will get 20MB or anywhere close to that.
Plus it's useless on skype.



However that link says they offer wimax which if you are covered then go for it, 2MB is still enough to watch videos and streams so if you can get 4 or more then it should be fine.
We will be having the guy around to test for wimax and install it if possible soon even if that means paying two contracts off.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

We use wi-max .we pay for 4mmb & usually it is always around 4 down & 6-700 up. 
Occasionally it is 4 & 4 .We have no limits whatsoever. Works perfectly with anything. You can obtain up to 32mb with the company i'm with but they don't cover the area where you are.

P.S.
It costs 25€+iva/month


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

The more rural you are, and it will be regional, the less likely you will be to receive a strong enough signal for IPTV. I get 2 meg which occasionally the reception drops right off. My neighbour has a stronger server to me, but he can't receive a strong enough signal for IPTV. 
I'm going to wait and see what happens after the Tv switch off. IPTV may work in some areas. I have no intention of paying for something that may not work well in my area. My family live in Marbella and have fast Internet connection, whereas we live way out and have a slow connection. I'm not going to worry in advance. It's wait and see for us.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We use Broadband 4 Spain - 8 - 10 mbps down and 1 mbps up. No data limits €29.99 a month.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

thrax said:


> We use Broadband 4 Spain - 8 - 10 mbps down and 1 mbps up. No data limits €29.99 a month.


Is this available anywhere in Spain?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Where abouts are you??


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

thrax said:


> Where abouts are you??


Between Alhaurin el Grande and Cartama


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't think they are that far along the coast yet  but they are expanding. Go to their website I think it has a coverage map somewhere...


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

thrax said:


> I don't think they are that far along the coast yet  but they are expanding. Go to their website I think it has a coverage map somewhere...





thrax said:


> We use Broadband 4 Spain - 8 - 10 mbps down and 1 mbps up. No data limits €29.99 a month.


I'm thinking about going with this company when we move to Spain in a couple of weeks. How do you find the service?
I believe they are situated in Algorrobo?
At the moment there is Andanetworks installed but not switched on. I was thinking of getting BB4S installed and just leaving the other equipment where it is.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

BB4S is just around the corner from Lidl supermarket. Far better than the other company you mention, imo... but then, in the end, you have to go with who gives you coverage...


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

thrax said:


> BB4S is just around the corner from Lidl supermarket. Far better than the other company you mention, imo... but then, in the end, you have to go with who gives you coverage...


They said they have coverage where we are going to live which is near La Vinuela.


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

thrax said:


> BB4S is just around the corner from Lidl supermarket. Far better than the other company you mention, imo... but then, in the end, you have to go with who gives you coverage...



Any Idea what Rio sat are like?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't know them but a quick look at their web page tells me to beware... They don't give prices or speeds which I always find odd.... I think they use the same technology as BB4S...


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

thrax said:


> I don't know them but a quick look at their web page tells me to beware... They don't give prices or speeds which I always find odd.... I think they use the same technology as BB4S...


Ive just spoke to them and they were honest when they said they couldn't compete with BB4S so hopefully I'll be going with them. Thanks for the help.
Tom.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes I just noticed their email address which shows they are part of iberbanda and they generally have a top speed of around 1 mbps at around €60 per month


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

thrax said:


> Yes I just noticed their email address which shows they are part of iberbanda and they generally have a top speed of around 1 mbps at around €60 per month


I'm with Iberbanda and I pay less than €50 a month, never been €60. Internet is as good as anyone else in our area. There are a few other companies, but in our area they are no better than Iberbanda.

In rural areas it can be hit and miss wherever you are. I'm not far from you, but there are a couple of large mountains between us.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

thrax said:


> I don't think they are that far along the coast yet  but they are expanding. Go to their website I think it has a coverage map somewhere...


I have checked with them and they do not cover my area, which is a shame as they appear to do everything I want. I like the idea of dual IP address and UK and Spanish phone number. I wish I could find something similar in my area for that price, everything I find coming close is over 80 euro pm!


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Aron said:


> I'm with Iberbanda and I pay less than €50 a month, never been €60. Interhtm
> is as good as anyone else in our area. There are a few other companies, but in our area they are no better than Iberbanda.
> 
> In rural areas it can be hit and miss wherever you are. I'm not far from you, but there are a couple of large mountains between us.


I am very confused by the pricing on their website Iberbanda in English Pricing - Wireless Broadband Internet & Phone in Spain without a landline
It says 39.28 + iva for 3M including phone line and router and free installation, sounds too good to be true! Then it says further down between 48.90 and 57.90 + iva for 2M?

And what is AVI, AVI plus, AVI pack, and AVI pack plus? Mega confused :confused2:

3M would be good for me, not sure about 2M, what do you get for your 50 euro?


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

chris&vicky;1995641Internet & Phone in Spain without a landline[/url said:


> And what is AVI, AVI plus, AVI pack, and AVI pack plus?


I have found the answer to this now but also notice it says guarantee 10% of Max, only 10% of 3M???


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Iberbanda only guarantee 0.2 mbps down and the same up. They do provide higher speeds but do not compare with BB4S. I know people who pay €59 a month and get a poor service but it's all they can get. It will get better in Spain. I'm looking forward 2120 when I'm told it will be wonderful....


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

*Bb4s*



thrax said:


> Iberbanda only guarantee 0.2 mbps down and the same up. They do provide higher speeds but do not compare with BB4S. I know people who pay €59 a month and get a poor service but it's all they can get. It will get better in Spain. I'm looking forward 2120 when I'm told it will be wonderful....


This is the email I got from BB4S.
Please note currently we are not supplying a phone service as we are waiting for the Spanish authorities to issue us with more Spanish numbers.

50€ installation charge. (This is because of where the villa is).
Pay for 6 consecutive months of Broadband service, with payment date of 1st of month (€174). After 6 months, payments automatically change to monthly €29(inc.) and you can choose to pay by Direct Debit from a Spanish bank account or a global debit/credit card (information required on day of installation).
After the first 6 months you can suspend for a maximum of 6 months in any 12 month period. See our website at Suspensions for further information.
Wifi is €29 and the router is yours to keep.
We offer a minimum of 4Mb download and 0.5Mb upload.
Best regards
BB4S TEAM


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

This is the standard message they send. We regularly get around 8 mbps down and 1 mbps up which is pretty good for campo living and tbh more than you need for most apps. Remember other suppliers say they can deliver 4 mbps but only guarantee 0.2 mbps. BB4S guarantee 4 mbps which is plenty for online TV etc. They have to regularly apply for new Spanish numbers but it doesn't normally take too long but they are not in charge so they have to give that caveat. Our PC was hacked by a malicious group last December and we had to have a new number which took 4 days because of new number issues. Unless we have a landline installed and can receive ADSL I wouldn't budge from this company. They are very good.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

chris&vicky said:


> I have found the answer to this now but also notice it says guarantee 10% of Max, only 10% of 3M???


Reception does drop off occasionally, especially in the evening. I'm happy with the service I get, but I don't need fast speeds. As for the intended switch off of UK TV, it is not a problem for me as I hardly watch TV.
We started with Iberbanda in 2005 and our bill varies between €48 - €51 a month. At first reception wasn't good, but it has improved greatly. We had free installation, router etc. there are two other networks in the street used by neighbours. They all have problems using FilmOn, so I guess I'll stick with my present supplier.

I should point out, I get a phone with the package which is beneficial as Telefonica have no spare lines where we live.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

We pay a total rip off price of about 75E a month for 2 mb satellite internet and VOIP phone (calls on top) with Conecta4. I think they are called Eurona now. We pretty well get 2 mb all the time now but it hangs up frequently and we have to reset it. The VOIP phone is poor at the best of times. Have not been able to find anything better, so have been stuck with this lot for a while. Telefonica do not do broadband in our area (maybe a blessing in disguise).


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Has anyone heard of http://www.internetdirecto.com/ I have been talking to them and their service is very impressive. 19.90€ for 6mb/s (5mb/s guaranteed) 12mb/s 24.90€. Unlimited downloads. No installation charges for wireless receiver just 60€ deposit on router returned to you if you cancel. Available in my area, sounds good to me


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

I cannot see what areas they cover. Do they do inland?


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

We have now been with BB4Spain for 2 weeks and it's great, lowest we get is 6mb/s we use it for TV and it works.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

olivefarmer said:


> I cannot see what areas they cover. Do they do inland?


I had to email and ask. I am between Alhaurin de la Torre and Alhaurin el Grande. They do not appear to show coverage on their website.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

t.w.h said:


> We have now been with BB4Spain for 2 weeks and it's great, lowest we get is 6mb/s we use it for TV and it works.


I did ask BB4S and they said they did not cover my area.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

t.w.h said:


> We have now been with BB4Spain for 2 weeks and it's great, lowest we get is 6mb/s we use it for TV and it works.


Do you have a phone package with them? I have searched their website and they do not appear to mention the charges, unless it is all in with the 29€ as that is the only charge they mention. If it's all in that is very impressive but somehow I think not.


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

We are near Vinuela or Velez Malaga. If you go on Biigle Earth ( assuming you can get internat access) place a yellow pin on your home and then right click on that and choose proprties, this gives you your satalite co ordinates, send them to your chosen internet supplier and they can tell from that if they cover your area. That's what I did and it works. I had to pau €50 installation because they had to install a bigger dish to make sure I get a good connection. You can use an UK IP address as well as Spanish one which enables you to use Iplayer of BBC, ITV, Channel 4 etc.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

t.w.h said:


> We are near Vinuela or Velez Malaga. If you go on Biigle Earth ( assuming you can get internat access) place a yellow pin on your home and then right click on that and choose proprties, this gives you your satalite co ordinates, send them to your chosen internet supplier and they can tell from that if they cover your area. That's what I did and it works. I had to pau €50 installation because they had to install a bigger dish to make sure I get a good connection. You can use an UK IP address as well as Spanish one which enables you to use Iplayer of BBC, ITV, Channel 4 etc.


Well, we could be neighbours. I have Iberbanda and it serves my needs. The Internet drops off occasionally, but I get a phone with my Internet connection. There are no Telfonica phone lines where we live, so the phone is more important than the Internet to us.

Or should I say equally as important!


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

t.w.h said:


> We have now been with BB4Spain for 2 weeks and it's great, lowest we get is 6mb/s we use it for TV and it works.


Do you watch much TV? They say this on their website ..... " At BB4S you may download without that worry or expense. Our fair usage policy allows you to download a massive 1.5 Gbytes in any 24h period* at full speed, then an unlimited amount of data at a reduced priority." 

1.5gb would not be much TV, maybe an hour or two, after that what does the speed drop to? They do not say, but if you want to watch a football match you may have a problem if it goes to extra-time!


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

chris&vicky said:


> Do you watch much TV? They say this on their website ..... " At BB4S you may download without that worry or expense. Our fair usage policy allows you to download a massive 1.5 Gbytes in any 24h period* at full speed, then an unlimited amount of data at a reduced priority."
> 
> 1.5gb would not be much TV, maybe an hour or two, after that what does the speed drop to? They do not say, but if you want to watch a football match you may have a problem if it goes to extra-time!



We ahve used Filmon a few times without any problems and of course with their UK IP address fascility I can watch catchup TV too. I'n not a footy fan so this doesn't bother me.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

t.w.h said:


> We ahve used Filmon a few times without any problems and of course with their UK IP address fascility I can watch catchup TV too. I'n not a footy fan so this doesn't bother me.


For Filmon you do not need a UK IP and it is poor quality unless you subscribe so probably does not use up of the allowance. My concern with this provider is if you watch high quality internet streaming, which you may want to do when astra dumps BBC and ITV for spain, would you be able to watch for more than a few hours before they put the brake on the speed making high quality streams difficult?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

BB4S do have a telephone package and it is about €18 a month. You get a UK landline number (0843) and a Spanish landline number (951) included. All international calls to landlines are free with no limit, and calls to other BB4S users are also free.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

thrax said:


> BB4S do have a telephone package and it is about €18 a month. You get a UK landline number (0843) and a Spanish landline number (951) included. All international calls to landlines are free with no limit, and calls to other BB4S users are also free.


Calling 0843 numbers means that you are using a premium number and thus a different tarrif to a std. UK number.

I do not know whether it is cheaper than calling a std. Spanish number from the UK.

Here is a link with some info. Do you know how much a phonecall costs? BT, Virgin and the mystery of the non-geographic numbers | BitterWallet


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

thrax said:


> BB4S do have a telephone package and it is about €18 a month. You get a UK landline number (0843) and a Spanish landline number (951) included. All international calls to landlines are free with no limit, and calls to other BB4S users are also free.


It's good to have free calls to international unlimited but I am not really sure of the advantage of a 0843 UK number as that is certainly not the cheapest way to ring Spain from UK. You can ring Spain from UK for 01p a minute using an access number from somebody like this Cheap Calls to Spain | Cheap International Calls | JustCall (UK) .


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes but people can also call my Spanish landline number. I only have a few folk who call the 0843 number and they are all on a free local call rate tariff. They all say that calling my UK landline number is at no charge. Don't know how that work out but that's what they tell me. Mostly I call them as it is free for me so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

chris&vicky said:


> For Filmon you do not need a UK IP and it is poor quality unless you subscribe so probably does not use up of the allowance. My concern with this provider is if you watch high quality internet streaming, which you may want to do when astra dumps BBC and ITV for spain, would you be able to watch for more than a few hours before they put the brake on the speed making high quality streams difficult?




I have used Filmon without a UK IP address and it's not bad quality it's very good. I have it ion my Ipad and my Smart TV we watched a couple of programs on it a couple of nights agao without any problems.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Filmon works fine without a UK IP address.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

https://hola.org/ works well. If you have a UK netflix account it not only lets you access the UK site but unblocks the US site which has a lot more content (just sign in as usual and you go to the States).


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

thrax said:


> Filmon works fine without a UK IP address.


That is what I said. You do not need UK IP to watch Filmon, but Filmon without subscription is poor quality and with adverts there are much better ways to watch UK TV online for free NTV for example.


----------

